# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Tư Vấn CNC

## nzhuhu

Anh em cho mình hỏi, máy CNC dùng Bộ điều khiển cầm tay có USB nó sẽ chạy qua USB chứ không phải máy vi tính, nghe nói là sử dụng phần mềm Artcam xuất file rồi cắm USB vào. Anh em nào co' kinh nghiệm sử dụng máy này thì chia sẽ kinh nghiệm giúp mình với. Về kỹ thuật thì khi dùng Bộ Điều Khiển cầm tay cho các trục X Y Z chạy thử thì, khi bấm nút, motor đề pa è 1 tiếng rồi dừng dưới 1s thì mới chạy mượt,hiện tượng bị trên toàn bộ 3 trục, trục dẫn động bằng Thanh Ray và hổ trợ vuông góc với thanh Trượt Vuông phi 15, sử dụng Spindle 2k giải nhiệt bằng gió không thấy nước hay chậu (nghe nói vậy chứ mình không kiểm tra được,máy china nên mọi thứ nó đóng kín và mình cũng không dám làm bậy, máy chưa là của mình). Máy củ mà nên anh em nào đã từng xài qua thì cho mình ý kiến nha. Về phần mềm thì anh em cho mình hỏi máy USB và máy xài PC có tiện lợi khác nhau nhiều không. Cám ơn mọi người rất nhiều.

----------


## vanlam1102

cho cái hình ảnh, hình ảnh tủ điện nữa đi bác.

----------


## ahdvip

Em bơi vào đoán phát ^^.
- Máy này là dòng máy thiên về mảng quảng cáo, chạy 2D.
Tiếp theo là tư vấn chút xíu:
-Lần sau anh cố khi hỏi anh cố gắng có hình ảnh minh họa cụ thể tí xíu và nêu rõ những vấn đề mình muốn hỏi một cách đơn giản, ý nào ra ý đó. Mục đích để mấy anh em trên này khỏi đoán mò, với lại lang mang nên các cao thủ không bơi vào  :Wink: 
-Mục đích mua máy của anh là để làm việc bên mảng nào? Dùng máy tính hay dùng bộ điều khiển riêng thì tùy mục đích sử dụ mà có cái lợi cái không.

----------


## nzhuhu

Cám ơn anh Lâm và anh Đức nhiều, thật sự mình không thể chụp hình, máy chỉ chạy sơ sơ để mình coi thôi chứ làm sao mở tủ điện ra coi chụp được. Anh Đức đoán hay quá, ông chủ máy nói là máy chuyên chạy vách nghệ thuật và Mica, Alu, đồng hay nhôm cũng chạy được nhưng chỉ đi mỏng thôi. Model máy là SH 1212 năm 2012 của TQ nghe nói lúc mua hơn 150tr. Mục đích thì mình cũng chạy Vách Gỗ và Mica thôi và cũng muốn có thêm trục A để đục tượng luôn,hy vọng chạy thêm được ít nhôm sắt để có rảnh rổi thì mình còn làm đồ cho vui. Mình mong anh em cố vấn dùm mình cái vụ khi bắt đầu chạy thì các trục bị giựt lúc đề pa đó. Việc thứ 2 thì mình chả biết gì, mình chỉ nghĩ đơn giản nếu cứ xuất file bên ART-Cam rồi vào USB thì cũng đâu khác gì chạy thẳng bằng PC và nếu như vậy thì mình có cách nào cắm thẳng thằng PC vào luôn không? Xin lỗi đã làm anh em đoán mò nhưng thật máy có phải của mình đâu mà kêu tháo ra lắp vô để mình chụp hình được.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra cái máy này.. theo phán đoán nó có cái tay điều khiển rời thì phải.
- Nếu máy dời cũ thì cắm cái USB vào trên máy.. điều khiển bằng cái tay rời. Nếu máy cũ thì thường nó dùng thiết bị của hãng Creation của HongKong. Cái này cũng có nhiều phiên bản, phiên bản cũ thì chỉ tương thích vài loại file riêng của nó, file dành cho máy in, không tương thích với file g-code. Với phiên bản mới thì có thể chạy trực tiếp file g-code như bao cái cnc khác.
- Nếu máy đời mới thì tay điều khiển đa phần của China... tương thích g-code, USB cắm trực tiếp trên tay điều khiển.
- Loại khác thì cao cấp hơn.. được làm thành tủ (box) riêng, nhưng giao tiếp bằng cái LCD nhỏ xíu.

Ưu/nhược thì thế này:
- Dùng điều khiển độc lập nên không nhất thiết phải chạy kèm PC.
- Khó dính virus, ổn định hơn PC.
- Giá thành nếu mua mới bây giờ thì hình như hơn 10tr/bộ

- Dùng tay điều khiển -> tốc độ làm việc chậm, file dung lượng lớn không thể gia công được.
- Hiển thị & control đều bị trễ so với vận hành thực tế.. Nôm na là bấm stop.. thì chút xíu sau nó mới dừng lại được (trễ).
- Dùng con PC cũ, tương thích Mach3.. chạy file lớn vi vu, giá cũng chỉ tầm <2tr bộ (PC + LCD)

----------


## nzhuhu

Cám ơn anh Duy Anh, anh nói rất rõ ràng, em học được nhiều lắm. Cái tay điều khiển có màn hình LCD nhỏ nhỏ, ghi rõ vị trí của các trục, cái USB sẽ được cắm trực tiếp vào cái tay điều khiển đó, tay điều khiển được điều kết nối bằng dây đến tủ điện nằm dưới máy. Em kỹ thuật chỉ nói là dùng ART-Cam ra file thôi, em cũng dở không hỏi rõ ràng là file G-Code hay gì gì. Anh Duy Anh và anh em hiểu rõ về máy này thì hướng dẫn mình nếu muốn xài qua PC để cắt file G-Code to thì mình em nên hỏi ông chủ máy về cái gì? Hay là em nói ổng gửi cho em cái cataloge của máy luôn ? Cám ơn anh em rất nhiều.

     Ah, anh nói dùng tay điều khiển nó bị trể, có khi nào đó là lý do tại sao khi em cho các trục chạy tới và lui nó bị khựng khi đề pa không ?

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề đơn giản mà bạn vẫn chưa làm được.. là chụp hình cái tay điều khiển hoặc tốt thì chơi luôn nguyên con máy. Không nhất thiết phải có ảnh của tủ điện.
- Cả con máy có thể tìm được thương hiệu & mã hiệu của máy.. có thể tìm được nhà cung cấp và các option của nó nếu có.
- Tay điều khiển cũng nói lên được nhiều điều là của hãng nào.. đôi khi mò được luôn version của nó. Loại này cũng không nhiều kiểu mẫu nên xác định danh tính cũng không quá khó.
- ArtCAM nó xuất file gia công được nhiều chuẩn khác nhau.. và cũng có đuôi file (phần mở rộng hoặc extension) khác nhau...; cũng như đồng thời là g-code nhưng mỗi kiểu máy có thể mở file với đuôi mặc định là khác nhau.. chuẩn g-code cũng khác nhau đôi chút.

Giải pháp kho khăn nhất.. là can thiệp vào tủ điện.. cho chạy với Mach3.. là tha hồ mà trao đổi với anh em trên này.

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung thêm vài cái ảnh.





một số mẫu cũ hơn nữa nhưng không tìm được  :Big Grin: .

Có một số là dạng g-code interpreter.. mình có chiến qua rồi.. nhưng lâu quá, không tìm lại được hình ảnh hay tư liệu.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nzhuhu

Dạ, để em sắp xếp đi xem lại 1 lần nữa rồi chụp hình. Cám ơn anh Duy Anh rất nhiều. Em nhớ không lầm thì tay cầm giống cái hình đầu tiên anh đưa cho em xem.

----------

